

Human workers report feeling most productive when led by artificial intelligence - msolujic
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/human-workers-report-feeling-productive-led-artificial-intelligence/

======
firebrand39
This is fabulous. It makes me speechless as to why this true and not
surprising at all.

My quick theory is that deep down we are social animals and a lot of our
'management' decisions stem from this part of us. Not from wanting to
rationally and technically solve problems. For example, many 'higher' animals
have pecking orders. We have too. On the other hand, we are capable of
rationality after all. But we will have to be much more honest with ourselves
of what we are. Maybe a lot of human development in history is about escaping
our limits. Which is not to say that we should negate or supress them.

There is tons of studies on mismanagement in organisations (state down to
enterprises) but this article nails it.

------
msolujic
My guess why people would prefer machine to human boss is sense that it will
be fair and not biased (if built properly) Here is one older article that
touches this topic [http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21628945.500-your-
next...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21628945.500-your-next-boss-
could-be-a-computer.html)

------
ankurdhama
So that when some bad things/decision happen, a human can blame the AI for the
problem without worrying about the emotional/social/human feelings etc which
the human has to deal with when working with a human boss.

